# Are hamsters pet for children or adult?



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

Hamsters seem to be pet for kids. I am an adult who had hamster and just wondering if other adults own hamsters too?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I've got two, a Roborovski that I've had a few weeks but I never see him cos he only comes out when we've all gone to bed :001_unsure: and a two year old Syrian. Had a Russian too up to a few weeks ago but he died of old age


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in the 25 to 30 group, I don't own hamster or kids.

Hamsters would be my first choice


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

24 and I have hamsters.
I got my first one when I was 9


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have a hammie at the moment, although I am desperately trying to resist getting another one! 

I'm not sure why they are seen as a pet for kids TBH, most of them lose interest after 5 minutes.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm 24. I would never recommended a hamster as a kids pet. Mine was a right grump and would attempt to take the fingers off at any opportunity (even when he was happily pootling on my knee, if he saw my hand he'd go for it) and hated interaction for the most part. This wasn't from lack of me trying to tame him either.

The rats however, love people and spending time with us. I loved Gnasher but don't think I'd own another hamster for a long time and much prefer ratty time.

I think the reason they're so popular for kids is the stupid cages appeal to the kids and they look cute and not too rat like (like gerbils, rats, mice etc) so parents don't think "eww". They don't realise that they require actual care and attention and shouldn't just be shut in a cage or ball as stimulation.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Don't own hamsters (it's rats or nothing for me haha) and while they seem easy enough to look after I don't really think any animal is 'a child's pet'. They all need looking after, and the majority of kids aren't capable of that in my experience  as long as a parent is willing to help out, yes they are good pets for children. With adult supervision.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

I think with any childhood pet it always ends up with the parents doing the most of the work. I know when I had rats as a kid my dad had to help me clean them out etc., simply because it was too difficult to do myself. 

Hamsters are definitely seen as ideal for kids but I don't think any animals should be seen that way, they should be pets the parents want too, and then there won't be hundreds of adverts on preloved and gumtree of people wanting to get rid of their kids unwanted rabbit! rrr: rant over.

Though my young cousin, I think he's 10, had a hamster and he loved it. He had it out everyday and actually tamed it as it used to bite when he first got it. He was pretty devastated when it died too


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

I was just having a similar discussion with OH earlier as we saw a hamster on preloved with the description 'kids lost interest' and thought it was a crappy excuse to put a hammie through the stress of moving. 

Our thoughts are all pets are the adults' anyway and we should teach the kids how to care for them, be nice to animals etc... Our hamster Flo (RIP) was definitely mine, I got her because I wanted her. OH laid claim to her because she was basically gorgeous. My ratty boys are mine (though OH is trying to lay claim, but they are MINE ), and little Boosh (Chinese dwarf) is. Mine too, but we took her on because my friend's kids were in no way hamster friendly, whereas mine are far more tame.

If we didn't want the animals and weren't prepared to be responsible for them, then we wouldn't have got them. And, to be honest, we'd have got them whether we had the kids or not -and we're both in our 30s


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm 29 and have had hamsters when I was a kid and I must say I feel they are more an adults pet. I say this because when I was little my hamsters came out late at night and I never really saw them.
Now I'm an adult and stay up late I get to see mo a lot.
But this is my own personal opinion.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got 8 hamsters at the moment. Got my first one at 5 and haven't been without them since. Their not a little kids pet IMO, too fast, small, and delicate for that. They need gentle handling, and can bite hard which can be very off putting. Personally though, their my favourite of all the small pets, don't smell like mice, are less rat-like to others than gerbils whose tails put a lot of people off, and in my experience anyway, are cuddlier, more holdable and tamer by far than rats. But that's just my own experience of them.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Tamer than rats??????? Those dogs like rodents????? No... not in my opinion at least and I bet many here would agree.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I've got 8 hamsters at the moment. Got my first one at 5 and haven't been without them since. Their not a little kids pet IMO, too fast, small, and delicate for that. They need gentle handling, and can bite hard which can be very off putting. Personally though, their my favourite of all the small pets, don't smell like mice, are less rat-like to others than gerbils whose tails put a lot of people off, and in my experience anyway, are cuddlier, more holdable and tamer by far than rats. But that's just my own experience of them.


That's not really a fair comparison because your hamsters are from breeders and your rats from a pet shop.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 25 and I have 2 Syrians  I am happy for responsible children to be involved in hamster care, but I would always say that the grown ups "own" the hamsters of their household. Saying that I have two kids in the house and neither are really fussed about hamsters...so they are all mine


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i have 9, soon to be 10 and im breeding them too

i hate it when people say hamsters are for kids, personally i wouldnt trust a kid with a hamster


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> Tamer than rats??????? Those dogs like rodents????? No... not in my opinion at least and I bet many here would agree.


Well I did say it was in my own personal experience. And my own personal experience is that my hamsters, even the pet shop ones have been and are tamer than the rats ever were. The hamsters love being picked up and held, the rats scratched, didn't like being caught and didn't like being held onto either. My robo's are tamer than they were. In fact even my chinchilla was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

I can honestly say that I don't have a single hamster that I would trust with children.. In fact I wouldn't trust them with many adults either :skep:
I think as with any animal it is completely dependent on the personality of the hamster and the personality of the "little person" 

Wobbles you wouldn't be saying that about the rats now, they are by far easier to tame than hamsters can be. You just need to actually spend time with them 


What a surprise that Tink has thrown in the breeding card again.... can't look after yourself (according to your own posts), yet you can breed


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Exactly bernie! It's how much time and effort you put in with your rats and then you end up with silly tame ratties. But of course if you get from a breeder that's handled them half the works done!

If your hearts not in to rats I think they can sense it so its no wonder they don't want to bond with you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wasn't going to...but considering everything...Wobble's rats were pretty calm even when they came to me. My OH's lad fell in love by the continous licking from two of them and one fell asleep on me  I think they were just appreciative of company. 

SAYING THAT...I would suggest rats as a child's pet...every pet is the adults responsibility.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I don't know why that is. All I know is my hamsters are and always have been much friendlier and tamer than the rats were. One was tame, the other three were kinda wild, would scratch huge red marks and blotches on my hands and arms. They hated being picked up, hated being kept hold of, wouldn't come near me if they were out, and backed away in the cage. I certainly wouldn't have let a small child hold three of them, they hurt me enough with scrabbling and scratching, a little kid wouldn't have liked it at all. As I said my chinchilla was more loving and people oriented, in fact I'll go as far to say they were possibly the least handleable animals I've ever had, they just did not like it. I don't know why they were ok with you, maybe cos they were in a strange place, might have changed had you had them for a bit longer.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I believe some people should just not have pets full stop..... Here's the alternative often easier to look after version...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i have 9, soon to be 10 and im breeding them too
> 
> i hate it when people say hamsters are for kids, personally i wouldnt trust a kid with a hamster


How do you manage with all the cleaning out? Do you handle your hamsters often?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Well I don't know why that is. All I know is my hamsters are and always have been much friendlier and tamer than the rats were. One was tame, the other three were kinda wild, would scratch huge red marks and blotches on my hands and arms. They hated being picked up, hated being kept hold of, wouldn't come near me if they were out, and backed away in the cage. I certainly wouldn't have let a small child hold three of them, they hurt me enough with scrabbling and scratching, a little kid wouldn't have liked it at all. As I said my chinchilla was more loving and people oriented, in fact I'll go as far to say they were possibly the least handleable animals I've ever had, they just did not like it. I don't know why they were ok with you, maybe cos they were in a strange place, might have changed had you had them for a bit longer.


Well simple, you didn't spend enough time with them 
Your girls have been handled without issue by my young nephew:
Here is Kali snuggling into his hood


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Well simple, you didn't spend enough time with them
> Your girls have been handled without issue by my young nephew:
> Here is Kali snuggling into his hood


I did spend time with them, they just did not like being picked up and held. You've done well to get her like that, she was slightly tamer than Storm (they all were), but not really tame. I was quite disappointed actually, as everywhere said rats were super friendly and tame, and my friend's was which is why I wanted one, but that wasn't my experience of them at all.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I did spend time with them, they just did not like being picked up and held. You've done well to get her like that, she was slightly tamer than Storm (they all were), but not really tame. I was quite disappointed actually, as everywhere said rats were super friendly and tame, and my friend's was which is why I wanted one, but that wasn't my experience of them at all.


I've found you need to be confident when handling rats or they get skittish. Maybe you were a bit uncertain and they sensed you were nervous. It took my 3 boys I have now a while to like being handled but if you do it with confidence then they do get used to it.
One is currently being handled a lot more than the other two as he is recovering from a nasty abscess on his throat that had to be drained at the vets and he is on meds, so I've had to be able to handle him. They've never bitten me once.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I did spend time with them, they just did not like being picked up and held. You've done well to get her like that, she was slightly tamer than Storm (they all were), but not really tame. I was quite disappointed actually, as everywhere said rats were super friendly and tame, and my friend's was which is why I wanted one, but that wasn't my experience of them at all.


Not enough time then, I don't know, all I do know is they are perfectly tame now.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I've found you need to be confident when handling rats or they get skittish. Maybe you were a bit uncertain and they sensed you were nervous. It took my 3 boys I have now a while to like being handled but if you do it with confidence then they do get used to it.
> One is currently being handled a lot more than the other two as he is recovering from a nasty abscess on his throat that had to be drained at the vets and he is on meds, so I've had to be able to handle him. They've never bitten me once.


I wasn't afraid of them, but I was hesitant because they scratched me up so bad it looked like I'd put both hands in a brier bush. Also whenever I did hold them I'd get huge red blotches and a rash that itched like crazy wherever on my hands/arms they'd been stood. Not sure what it was exactly, but it took a while to go after. One did nip me once, not hard, but it did make me wonder just how badly they could bite if they chose to. They chewed through a sturdy plastic cage base so they must have pretty sharp strong teeth!



B3rnie said:


> Not enough time then, I don't know, all I do know is they are perfectly tame now.


I'm glad you've got them tame. I used to sit out with them or leave them loose on the floor, they had no interest in coming around me. I do miss them though. Sure I'd have done better with only two, think I took too many on when I'd never had them before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I'm glad you've got them tame. I used to sit out with them or leave them loose on the floor, *they had no interest in coming around me*. I do miss them though. Sure I'd have done better with only two, think I took too many on when I'd never had them before.


I find that odd, they all come rushing to the doors when they see me and won't leave me alone during free range time :lol:

I've said before i don't think the numbers would have made any difference, rats aren't suitable for you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I find that odd, they all come rushing to the doors when they see me and won't leave me alone during free range time :lol:
> 
> I've said before i don't think the numbers would have made any difference, rats aren't suitable for you.


See that's exactly the opposite to how they were with me.

No perhaps your right, maybe that's why they were like that, we weren't suitable to each other for various reasons... I personally think if you don't "gel" with something on either side it won't work no matter what it is. Perhaps two would have worked better but still not right.. or still not worked at all. Maybe that's also why I find the hamsters easier... we fit and match better in every aspect. Still miss them though, but its nice to know their happy and enjoying a life better suited to them. I really am glad I gave them you, got the best of both worlds, I got more space for the hams which are better for me, and they got what was better for them. Not made many good decides in life so far, but that was definately was one of em.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They must lurves you lots bernie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

blade100 said:


> They must lurves you lots bernie!


Either that or they know that if they look at me in a certain way they get malt paste. They have me completely wrapped around their little paws


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> What a surprise that Tink has thrown in the breeding card again.... can't look after yourself (according to your own posts), yet you can breed


what exact;y is your problem with hamsters bred from proper breeder hamsters?



Lavenderb said:


> How do you manage with all the cleaning out? Do you handle your hamsters often?


my OH helps with the cleaning, i handle the hamsters several times a day


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I wasn't afraid of them, but I was hesitant because they scratched me up so bad it looked like I'd put both hands in a brier bush. Also whenever I did hold them I'd get huge red blotches and a rash that itched like crazy wherever on my hands/arms they'd been stood. Not sure what it was exactly, but it took a while to go after. One did nip me once, not hard, but it did make me wonder just how badly they could bite if they chose to. They chewed through a sturdy plastic cage base so they must have pretty sharp strong teeth!
> 
> I'm glad you've got them tame. I used to sit out with them or leave them loose on the floor, they had no interest in coming around me. I do miss them though. Sure I'd have done better with only two, think I took too many on when I'd never had them before.


It's possible you were allergic to their urine if you were coming out in a rash. Rats don't mind walking through their own urine and carry it around on their feet plus a whole load of other bacteria.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> what exact;y is your problem with hamsters bred from proper breeder hamsters?


I never stated I had a problem with that, in fact I never stated I had a problem


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I never stated I had a problem with that, in fact I never stated I had a problem


so why mention that i had brought it up?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so why mention that i had brought it up?


Read the post, it is clearly stated.
No problem here, just stating my opinion as is my right


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Read the post, it is clearly stated.
> No problem here, just stating my opinion as is my right


and its my right to say you have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> and its my right to say you have no idea what you are talking about


:lol: :lol:

Only going by posts you have written. If I couldn't cook my own food I would not breed, I do not need to know anything to come to that conclusion


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Only going by posts you have written. If I couldn't cook my own food I would not breed, I do not need to know anything to come to that conclusion


right because the two things are the same........ oh wait, they arent the same at all


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> right because the two things are the same........ oh wait, they arent the same at all


Please stop adding your own words to my posts, I never stated they were the same


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Please stop adding your own words to my posts, I never stated they were the same


therefore why should i not breed my hamsters just because i cant cook my own food?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> therefore why should i not breed my hamsters just because i cant cook my own food?


Not gonna rise, you will just get defensive 
I have stated my opinion, nothing more to say :biggrin5:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Not gonna rise, you will just get defensive
> I have stated my opinion, nothing more to say :biggrin5:


no go on, if you're going to chat about me at least have the balls to back it up with things

you say the two arent the same so therefore it means theres no reason i cant breed my hamsters


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> It's possible you were allergic to their urine if you were coming out in a rash. Rats don't mind walking through their own urine and carry it around on their feet plus a whole load of other bacteria.


Ooh I never thought of that, in fact I didn't even know it was possible makes sense though, especially as it burned where the blotches and rash was.



B3rnie said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Only going by posts you have written. If I couldn't cook my own food I would not breed, I do not need to know anything to come to that conclusion


With all due respect, I fail to see why just because someone can't cook, they can't breed hamsters. You yourself need to be physically active with cooking, but the hamsters should be doing the physical side themselves. So if you have someone to assist with feeding/cleaning and handing them to you to hold and check on, I see no reason why you shouldn't breed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> With all due respect, I fail to see why just because someone can't cook, they can't breed hamsters. You yourself need to be physically active with cooking, but the hamsters should be doing the physical side themselves. So if you have someone to assist with feeding/cleaning and handing them to you to hold and check on, I see no reason why you shouldn't breed.


As I said it is my opinion, as my first post says I am not surprised


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> As I said it is my opinion, as my first post says I am not surprised


I still can't see the problem, Tinks being able to cook or not isn't going to affect the hamsters in any way, unless their food needs cooking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I still can't see the problem, Tinks being able to cook or not isn't going to affect the hamsters in any way, unless their food needs cooking.


You don't have to see the problem, it's my opinion


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I would agree with some of the posters. I don't think that there is any pet suitable for a child. I would never leave pets alone with children, mostly as I wouldn't trust a child not to torment the animal. They may not being aware that they are tormenting but that is why adult supervision is neccessary. I would also say that a pet in a family home is the parents responsibility and they must be fully prepared to take over or oversee the care for the pet. If not, DO NOT get one. I have had a hamster, gerbils and rats. I would say that rats are by far the most suitable for children to handle. Rats enjoy attention while the others, in my opinion, tolerate it at best.


----------



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it depends on which breed your hamster is. I had a Syrian hamster and he never bit.

Totally agree with you that hamsters require actual care and attention and kids might not know how to take care of them.



Bloodraine5252 said:


> I'm 24. I would never recommended a hamster as a kids pet. Mine was a right grump and would attempt to take the fingers off at any opportunity (even when he was happily pootling on my knee, if he saw my hand he'd go for it) and hated interaction for the most part. This wasn't from lack of me trying to tame him either.
> 
> The rats however, love people and spending time with us. I loved Gnasher but don't think I'd own another hamster for a long time and much prefer ratty time.
> 
> I think the reason they're so popular for kids is the stupid cages appeal to the kids and they look cute and not too rat like (like gerbils, rats, mice etc) so parents don't think "eww". They don't realise that they require actual care and attention and shouldn't just be shut in a cage or ball as stimulation.


----------



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

niki87 said:


> I'm 25 and I have 2 Syrians  I am happy for responsible children to be involved in hamster care, but I would always say that the grown ups "own" the hamsters of their household. Saying that I have two kids in the house and neither are really fussed about hamsters...so they are all mine


I am 25 too and I had a Syrian hamster Coshu(R.I.P). I had some experience with hamsters when I was ten and I didn't know a thing about hamster. Until now I know they really require a lot of care.


----------



## coshu summer (Mar 12, 2013)

Laura123 said:


> I would agree with some of the posters. I don't think that there is any pet suitable for a child. I would never leave pets alone with children, mostly as I wouldn't trust a child not to torment the animal. They may not being aware that they are tormenting but that is why adult supervision is neccessary. I would also say that a pet in a family home is the parents responsibility and they must be fully prepared to take over or oversee the care for the pet. If not, DO NOT get one. I have had a hamster, gerbils and rats. I would say that rats are by far the most suitable for children to handle. Rats enjoy attention while the others, in my opinion, tolerate it at best.


Never had a rat before because the tail creeps me out a bit.

Out of interest, I usually let my hamster out in the room so he can run around. But rats are more agile than hamsters which make it harder to rat-proved the room?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Definitely!
I don't have a completely rat-proof room in my house! Even my bathroom is becoming a nightmare since they learned to scaled the shower hose.... naughty ratties!!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

coshu summer said:


> Never had a rat before because the tail creeps me out a bit.
> 
> Out of interest, I usually let my hamster out in the room so he can run around. But rats are more agile than hamsters which make it harder to rat-proved the room?


I used to be with you on the tails but get a few rats.... soon enough you will love and be fascinated by the tails... they are reeeeeally strong and powerful!! I thought I would just avoid the tails but now when I stroke or tickle the boys I let my fingers run down their tails too because I love them 

You have to keep an eye on the rats in any room simply because if they wanted they could gnaw on stuff (my boys don't seem that inclined to but I rent so wouldn't risk it) Bathroom is your best bet


----------



## enmee (Apr 18, 2013)

halfeatenapple said:


> I used to be with you on the tails but get a few rats.... soon enough you will love and be fascinated by the tails... they are reeeeeally strong and powerful!! I thought I would just avoid the tails but now when I stroke or tickle the boys I let my fingers run down their tails too because I love them
> 
> You have to keep an eye on the rats in any room simply because if they wanted they could gnaw on stuff (my boys don't seem that inclined to but I rent so wouldn't risk it) Bathroom is your best bet


I think rat tails are brilliant. I love watching their balancing acts. I used to have a hamster and like most hamsters, he would have no trouble climbing up but plenty of trouble coming back down. Rats don't seem to have this problem, I guess their tails help with the balance.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i have 1 hamster ( a winter white) and 26 rats. i would trust a child with the rats more than with the hamster. not that i would really trust a child with the rats totally. the children who live n the houses next to my flat love the rats and when bring them outside to show them they always ask to hold them, these are children as young as 5, they hold them like i tell them too, and i do warn them about the sharp claws, they dont mind. 
breeder bred rats are more likely to prefer handling as they are handled from birth. most pet shop rats can be handled but dont like it, others love it, same with rescues. 
back to the original question, no i dont think hamsters are a childrens pet.


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

halfeatenapple said:


> I used to be with you on the tails but get a few rats.... soon enough you will love and be fascinated by the tails... they are reeeeeally strong and powerful!! I thought I would just avoid the tails but now when I stroke or tickle the boys I let my fingers run down their tails too because I love them
> 
> You have to keep an eye on the rats in any room simply because if they wanted they could gnaw on stuff (my boys don't seem that inclined to but I rent so wouldn't risk it) Bathroom is your best bet


I love their tails- its one of the things that attracted me to rats, I love my Chinese dwarf hamster's tail too, because it's so tiny and cute and she wraps it round my finger when I snoog her. To be fair though, I loved my syrian's stumpy little tail stub. I think really I just love animals, except budgies, for some reason I really don't like budgies.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

coshu summer said:


> Never had a rat before because the tail creeps me out a bit.
> 
> Out of interest, I usually let my hamster out in the room so he can run around. But rats are more agile than hamsters which make it harder to rat-proved the room?


Rat tails are amazing. Have you ever seen the tiny hook on the tail end?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Rat tails are amazing. Have you ever seen the tiny hook on the tail end?


i love rats tails. when you run your finger along them some of them curl around your finger. they are the best part of the rat, along with the nose, the whiskers, the earsies, the eyes, the pawsies and the belly :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

CRL said:


> i love rats tails. when you run your finger along them some of them curl around your finger. they are the best part of the rat, along with the nose, the whiskers, the earsies, the eyes, the pawsies and the belly :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


So the whole rat then! Lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> So the whole rat then! Lol


exactley. :001_tt1:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't own any at the moment but my last hamster I had when I was 14 I think so...


----------

